# emerge --sync dauert extrem lange

## meldron

Tag zusammen,

wenn ich "emerge --sync" durchführe brauche ich zur Zeit immer eine halbe Ewigkeit bis es durchgeführt wurde. Alles läuft gut bis es darum geht den Portage-Chace auf den neusten Stand zu bringen. Da steht dann bestimmt 12 Minuten ">>> Updating Portage cache:   51%". Irgendwann gehts dann zwar weiter, aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass das am Anfang meiner Gentoo Zeit nicht der Fall war. Woran könnte es liegen? Ich danke euch jetzt schon mal für die Antworten.

Schönen Tag noch,

meldron

----------

## pawlak

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Portage_mit_cdb_beschleunigen

Das sollte die Sache deutlich beschleunigen. Updating Portage cache dauert bei mir vielleicht noch 30 Sekunden.

----------

## Carlo

 *meldron wrote:*   

> Woran könnte es liegen?

 

Der Umfang von Portage ist größer geworden. Das derzeitige System skaliert nicht gut, weil zuviel I/O anfällt.

----------

## meldron

 *pawlak wrote:*   

> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Portage_mit_cdb_beschleunigen
> 
> Das sollte die Sache deutlich beschleunigen. Updating Portage cache dauert bei mir vielleicht noch 30 Sekunden.

 

Kann man dann trotzdem noch "eix" benutzen?

----------

## chrib

Sollte gehen, da eix ja einen eigenen Cache verwendet.

----------

## l3u

Ich benutze auf meinen 3 Gentoo-Rechnern (äußerst) erfolgreich das portage-cdb-Zeugs und eix. IMHO sollte man sowieso die Technik von eix in portage integrieren und den bisherigen Kram über Bord werfen.

----------

## Cpt_McLane

wow... ich habe gerade mein portage umgestellt, da ich das gleiche "problem" mit der dauer hatte... der geschwindigkeitsvorteil ist ja super... bin begeistert... man muss halt nur aufpassen, wenn es ein python update gibt... daumen hoch, ich kanns nur empfehlen...

----------

## l3u

Ein portage- oder python-update ist auch kein Problem. Einfach die beiden Zeilen in /etc/portage/modules auskommentieren, dann "emerge python-cdb eix, dann die Kommentare wieder wegmachen und gut ;-)

... und diese cdb-Cache-Methode sollte genauso wie eix der Standard für portage sein!

----------

## tango

Hat schon jemand den Patch getestet, der in dem Thread (engl.) erwähnt wird ?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-392026-highlight-.html

tango

----------

## Cpt_McLane

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ein portage- oder python-update ist auch kein Problem. Einfach die beiden Zeilen in /etc/portage/modules auskommentieren, dann "emerge python-cdb eix, dann die Kommentare wieder wegmachen und gut 
> 
> ... und diese cdb-Cache-Methode sollte genauso wie eix der Standard für portage sein!

 

sorry, wenn ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe... meinte auch nicht, dass es ein problem ist, sondern dass man aufpassen muss (wie im wiki erwähnt)...

und ja, es sollte standard für portage werden... dann könnte man evtl. das auch so konfigurieren / programmieren, dass man auch nicht mehr "aufpassen" muss...

mfg mclane

----------

## schrippe

da wollte ich jetzt mal das wundertools eix ausprobieren und ein 

```
eix-sync
```

brachte diesen fehler nach einem erfolgreichen sync: *Quote:*   

> >>> Updating Portage cache:  100%
> 
> cp: omitting directory `/var/cache/eix'
> 
>  * Error while copying cache-file to a save location

 

hatte vorher von hand das verz. /var/cache/eix selbst angelegt.

----------

## l3u

Lösch's und versuch's nochmal. Und schau mal in /usr/sbin/eix-sync rein. Wenn der fehler kommt, dann ist schlicht das Kopieren der alten Datenbank nach /tmp fehlgeschlagen. Woran das liegt, kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen ...

----------

## meldron

Ich hab nur irgendwie das Gefühl "eix" funktioniert nicht mehr richtig

0# eix mysql-administrator

```

* dev-db/mysql-administrator 

     Available versions:  1.0.22a 1.1.2

     Installed:           1.0.12

     Homepage:            http://www.mysql.com/products/administrator/

     Description:         MySQL Administrator

Found 1 matches

```

0# emerge -s mysql-administrator

```
[/glep]

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : mysql-administrator ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  dev-db/mysql-administrator

      Latest version available: 1.1.4

      Latest version installed: 1.0.12

      Size of downloaded files: 11,442 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mysql.com/products/administrator/

      Description: MySQL Administrator

      License:     GPL-2

```

Ebuild für Version 1.1.4 gibt es seit heute oder gestern, hab natürlich nach dem "emerge --sync" "update-eix" durchgeführt (sogar 2 mal), aber hat nichts gebracht, wie man sieht.

Habt ihr das Problem auch, oder gehts nur mir so?

----------

## pawlak

 *meldron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Habt ihr das Problem auch, oder gehts nur mir so?

 

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Du musst in die Datei /etc/eixrc folgendes eintragen:

```

PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD="cdb"

```

Eventuell das ganze nochmal in /root/.eixrc

Danach wieder update-eix und es sollte funktionieren!

----------

## meldron

Vielen Dank pawlak, funktioniert wunderbar. (Jetzt geht "update-eix" auch noch verdammt schnell, so muss das sein  :Very Happy: )

Wieso werden solche Verbesserungen(eix, cdb cache)  eigentlich nicht standardmaessig in Portage übernommen?

----------

## ph03n1x

 *meldron wrote:*   

> Wieso werden solche Verbesserungen(eix, cdb cache)  eigentlich nicht standardmaessig in Portage übernommen?

 

=> Das kommt einem Krieg der Welten gleich, das wurde schon zig mal diskutiert... da prallt die eine philosophie gegen die andere und jeder hat mehr recht, etc.  :Wink:  hoffnungslos... wir können nur hoffen, dass das neue portage bald kommt, aber ich glaube das dauert noch etwas...

----------

## meldron

Was zeichnet das neue Portage aus?

----------

## l3u

<wunschdenken>Hoffentlich weniger Datentransfer-Schrott, nicht mehr 1,6 millionen Dateien, eine Datenbank für die Abhängigkeiten, Syncs in einer Minute ...</wunschdenken>

----------

